# the creature



## Johnny-Skeleton (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anyone heard the rumors of a Creature from the Black Lagoon remake to be filmed in Australia. Anyone heard a release date? If so, speak up!


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

There has been rumor and acording to Corona's Upcoming Movies(a movie update/gossip website)there are also drawings of what the creature looks like.No release date and has not gotten green lighted as I know.Hope this helps.

rod spain


----------



## Master Haunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Where did you guys here this from? I actually started to write a story about that yearssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ago but never jumped on it. The Creature from the Black Lagoon has to be my all time favorite classic horror creature. I have all the old movies. They are the Bomb! (as so my nephew would say)

Mario
Haunted House Makers, Unltd.


----------



## spoOk (Feb 24, 2003)

wasnt the salems lot remake suposed to be being filmed in australia?

scarebaby,scarebaby,
where do you run?
out in the graveyard,
to have you some fun?
dancing with skeletons
up from the ground?
doing a jig 
on the burial mound?
~pincoffins rhymes and nonsenses


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

With all the remakes out there you get the idea that Hollywood has run out of ideas. I had the Creature from the Black Lagoon glow in the dark model when I was a kid. Untill one 4rth of July.

Memo from the Official Chief Clown of Cheap Props. “After death bathing is optional.”


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I use to have the same one and I made go after my sister's barbie dolls!Even back then I was destinied to work on monsters and other things!

rod spain


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey everybody!I just checked the NET and found a website that says the Updated version of the Creature is scheduled for release in 2004.Rumor has it that the Creature will have a larger brain,be more intelligent(almost human)and have a hankering to go after the girl in the movie.Weird part about it is the girl is suppose to like him also.

rod spain


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*Hey gang ....all this rambling was -ME-
begging ~~~~Ben Chapman~~~~~
toooo give -US- an interview...for 
Freaky Friday's ___Hall of Fame!!!
This was posted on another thread!!!

I've talked to him by email.....Seems to be a
very nice ''Monster''! hahaha!!!
To get his autograghy....SAD
to say!!!..........I had to pay for it!! Hey, 
not all joyous things in life are free!! hehe
Personally I will always ''LOVE'' this Movie!!
Wondering what the -REMAKE- will truly be like??
Why go and {{MESS}} it all up with______
a love scene!! 
Dawn 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





quote:Ben__ Iam counting on you for my Write up!
Thinking you will email me soon! Better YET
Your always welcome to Drop in on US!
YOU know I have questions!!!
Ben is the - Original Creature- from 
''Black Lagon!'' I love that first Name!
BLACK WIDOW

Click to expand...






















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



quote:Quote from {{Ben Chapman}}
KIT!!!... ALOHA!!!! COULD YOU PLEASE EMAIL ME MORE INFORMATION ON YOUR FREAKY
FRIDAY CELEBRATION.

WHEN, WHERE, WHY, WHO..etc...

Ben Chapman
The 'REEL' Gillman


This is wonderful news for us! Ben
is the only {Living}~~~~~
~{{Classic Creature -''Universal''- Monster}}~
~~~''REEL''Gillman''~~~
from the movie! 
~~~~''Black Lagon!''~~~~~
!!Original Creature!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Thinking he will write 
a bit about himself......and post it!
Or I will do an ''interveiw'' with him!
Yes, Ben, knows this ''Freaky Friday's''
is only a thread on the HALLOWEEN FORUM!
He also knows I myself am -only- a member!
My fingers are crossed!!! Hoping he will
give us his thoughts!! Ben, this would
mean so much to myself- as well as
the many board members. Thanking -YOU-
from the bottom of the sea!! heeh! heeh!
A kiss on each -Cheek-..
Smiling My Gillman ~~~ NO the
""REEL"" ~~ GILLMAN"


WoW! Still the most ''AWESOME'' best ''MONSTER''!!! 
Your loving friend and - Fan!
Kit

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Johnny-Skeleton (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for that info Rod . . . Did the site give a description of how the creature may be severely physically altered. . . I honestly heard some crazy crap like he's going to be able to fly or breathe fire or learn to speak fluently or something ridiculous . . . please tell me those are bad rumors


----------



## Master Haunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Boy,

If that's the case, then they shouldn't make it at all.

Do you guys have the address of the site that I may go to about the creature. Like I said, That is my ultimate classic favorite creature!!

Say it isn't so.............


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

Looks like the Creature has a good director in any case. Guillermo del Toro directed Mimic and Blade 2, both movies I really like.

This quote comes from IMDB.com. I like everything up until the part about having the girl falling in love with Charlie Tuna. Sounds a bit too weird. 

"I want to set the story in Victorian times during the exploration of the Amazon. The original Creature was essentially King Kong, but I want to make it more a 'beauty and the beast' fable. I want the look and feel to be akin to Jules Verne's tales like 20,000 LEAGUES UNDER THE SEA. I want to increase the horror edge and make it really scary, because my archaeological explorers will discover an area of the Amazon that has been kept on a tangential track of evolution alongside mankind. So there will be giant carnivorous squid, prehistoric sharks and weird alternate lifeforms that shouldn't really exist in such a fresh-water environment. Fish do truly have either an angelic or devilish quality, and I want to play on that. The Creature will be the Man of this exotic world," del Toro explains. "He will be very smart and able to turn the tables on his human hunters. I have a scene where the hunters find fossil remains and realize that the Creature's brain cavity is larger than a human one. He's not the lumbering, roaring monster of Ricou Browning's day, but a sophisticated Gill Man that will come to life through a mix of CGI and a man in a suit. In the original film, the Creature falls in love with the Julie Adams character. The twist in my version is that the girl will also fall in love with him. I want her to almost get it on with the Creature!"

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I know when they plan to make a movie that they always try and figure out who their audience will be? 13 yr. old girls? 17 yr. old boys?
This movie with the creature getting the girl will have massive appeal to guys who consider themselves physically more "creature-like" than "Prince Charming, via GQ magazine.
But the question remains, will anyone "buy" this premiss? Will girls seeing this movie then give really ugly, hideous guys a chance?
I guess it's about time they made this movie, since they have made so many movies about some young , desirous woman falling for the old guy with charm(or money), but then, who invented "Money"? Ugly old guys! hahahaha! (Written by the guy who needs no make-up working in his haunted house, me!)hahaah!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

I couldn't find Corona's coming attractions to check out the creature sketches. The link I had for Corona on my web site now says they have joined as part of Cinescape. I did find this picture however. If it is the real design, I can now see why the girl will fall for such a handsome fish. 









http://members.aol.com/maxmufx/maxpics2.html

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Looks like my ex wife's mother. rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Looks more like a cat with horns. Horny cat? We already have a horny toad. I hope this is just a mock up and not the set idea. The original had a creature that at least looked like it belonged under water. This thing looks like Godzilla had a thing for cats. I still think Hollywood is trying to hook all of us who are fans of the original movie by giving it the 'remake' tag. Sorry about being so skeptical. But with the above mentioned plot lines it's clear that this movie could stand on it's own rather than being called a remake.


Memo from the Official Chief Clown of Cheap Props. “After death bathing is optional.”


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Putrid Oh C.C.O.C.P.,I would if he/she eats Tuna flavor Meow Mix?

rod spain


----------



## Johnny-Skeleton (Jun 28, 2002)

at least it doesn't have wings


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If this is an accurate depiction of the new Gill-Man, I think he needs to have a fuller chest(full of lungs)this guy looks scrawny, too scrawny to be a leading-man!
If the premiss is that he's just crawled out onto land, then I see the physical attraction that the woman in the movie is supposed to feel for him. She gets to be the "teacher" about all things "Frisky", since aquatic-mating is just a bunch of swimming through the other ones floating residue.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

This movie may give new meaning to that old mafia expression of "sleeping with the fishes"

“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”


----------



## BLACK WIDOW (Apr 17, 2002)

*I say it all smells fishy!!
Stirring up some chowder with
this -Remake- could create
Lobster fradiavlo ~~~ or ~~~ Lobster Fra-Diavolo!!!
These fishmongers have a slippery one ....KERPLUNK!! 
Signed: Baby Clams ~~~ *


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Johnny Skeleton, no but it does look like it's got Tony the Tiger legs.
Gym. Good point. I wonder which way they'd try it first?
wolf65 LMAO!!!!
I wonder if she swam through his "residue" would that give the movie an R or X rating? It would have to be a purely intellectual relationship if he's hung like a fish as well. LOL



Memo from the Official Chief Clown of Cheap Props. “After death bathing is optional.”


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Hung" Like A Fish?" As like taxidermied above the mantel of the fireplace?
Maybe someparts of him had evolved, making him a freak and an outcast among his own kind, forcing him to seek "friends" elsewhere, you all know what I mean, just like we all do here.....
(Of course I can hide inside of this haunted house and then entertain people who come in here, they just think it's all part of the "show"!)

If swimming through another's residue is harmless to our kind, why do we all look for the cleanest possible toilet seats before plopping ourselves down on one? hahaha!

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

It's no wonder "fishy" goes for the girl.She smells just like him after a few laps in the old Amazon sesspool."Mmmm,smells mighty fine!"

rod spain


----------

